# Any ts in Budapest?



## Gophesjo (Sep 10, 2011)

Amazing city - any interval ownership there?


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 10, 2011)

The RCI directory shows 3 in Budapest and 16 total in Hungary. One in the Embassy neighborhood of Buda Hill bears looking into.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Gophesjo (Sep 10, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> The RCI directory shows 3 in Budapest and 16 total in Hungary. One in the Embassy neighborhood of Buda Hill bears looking into.
> 
> Jim Ricks



Thanks Jim


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 11, 2011)

Hapimag also has a resort there, bang on Castle Hill.


----------



## Margariet (Sep 11, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> The RCI directory shows 3 in Budapest and 16 total in Hungary. One in the Embassy neighborhood of Buda Hill bears looking into.
> 
> Jim Ricks



And RCI told me years ago that they are easy to trade into. When I complained years ago about the lack of availability of Hawaiian resorts for European members, RCI told me: "there is always Hungary". It became a sort of joke for us because there is no way you can compare both places.


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 11, 2011)

Margariet said:


> And RCI told me years ago that they are easy to trade into. When I complained years ago about the lack of availability of Hawaiian resorts for European members, RCI told me: "there is always Hungary". It became a sort of joke for us because there is no way you can compare both places.



Hungary is definitely one place in Europe that is overbuilt, but a better analogy would be the Canary Islands, which are also overbuilt but more comparable to Hawaii.

To trade into Hawaii, I would use www.htse.net


----------



## Margariet (Sep 11, 2011)

Carolinian said:


> Hungary is definitely one place in Europe that is overbuilt, but a better analogy would be the Canary Islands, which are also overbuilt but more comparable to Hawaii.
> 
> To trade into Hawaii, I would use www.htse.net



I was only referring to the past. Nowadays a lot has changed with RCI and we can trade very easily into Hawaii which we did last year and which we'll do next year.   But the quote of RCI: "there is always Hungary" was very silly funny.


----------



## Gophesjo (Sep 21, 2011)

*I prefer*

I prefer Budapest to Honolulu any day!!!


----------



## NTFisher91 (Jan 2, 2014)

Gophesjo said:


> I prefer Budapest to Honolulu any day!!!



Me too! My wife and I honeymooned in Budapest, and we loved it.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 7, 2014)

So has anyone stayed at any of these TS properties ? Some of the reviews I have read seem not so good. I would rather be in a TS condo than a hotel room is what I usually think.

Bill


----------



## mav (Mar 7, 2014)

Gophesjo said:


> I prefer Budapest to Honolulu any day!!!



 You and me both! And I LOVE the cake and sweets buffets  When we go to Budapest we stay at the Marriott Executive Suites. Nice.


----------



## bass (Mar 7, 2014)

Gophesjo said:


> I prefer Budapest to Honolulu any day!!!



Me too!!  Been there 3 times (not on timeshare).  Will be visiting this Xmas again while on Viking River Cruise.


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 9, 2014)

bass said:


> Me too!!  Been there 3 times (not on timeshare).  Will be visiting this Xmas again while on Viking River Cruise.



Us too! Well be there in June to get my fix of the Szechenyi Baths.


----------



## mav (Mar 9, 2014)

easyrider said:


> So has anyone stayed at any of these TS properties ? Some of the reviews I have read seem not so good. I would rather be in a TS condo than a hotel room is what I usually think.
> 
> Bill



 The Marriott Executive Suites is like being in a ts. Think Residence Inn. The units even have a dishwasher, etc. DAILY maid service, clean towels everyday and I swear I think they even changed the sheets everyday. The place was Marriott clean too! I would leave the maid a tip and also either candy or cupcakes on a daily basis and when we would get back to the room after sightseeing  there would leave so many towels, washcloths, toilet paper, etc every day it looked like a linen closet in the bathroom. It was a large bathroom also. The place even has a coin operated laundry on each floor. It is only about a block off the Danube, takes just a few minutes to walk there. We also go to the full service Marriott on the Danube a few times when we are there for the cake buffet. YUMMY!!!!!


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 9, 2014)

mav said:


> We also go to the full service Marriott on the Danube a few times when we are there for the cake buffet. YUMMY!!!!!



We were torn between the apartments and the Marriott on the Danube and eventually settled for the hotel option. What are your thoughts on the hotel and can you tell me more about the cake buffet, the kids will be very interested I'm sure (and my wife I suspect)?


----------



## mav (Mar 9, 2014)

Pompey Family said:


> We were torn between the apartments and the Marriott on the Danube and eventually settled for the hotel option. What are your thoughts on the hotel and can you tell me more about the cake buffet, the kids will be very interested I'm sure (and my wife I suspect)?



  We have not stayed at the hotel, just at  the Executive Suites and we really like it.  Since it is just us 2, I book the studio instead of a 1 bedroom. The funny thing is the studio has more square footage then the 1 bedroom also. I don't like a closed in feeling so I perfer a studio anyway and the studio units are BIG.   The last time I stayed there the day before I was checking out the maid left me the most beautiful letter. It really touched my heart!
  We only go to the hotel for the cake buffet, and it is great!  From what I gather all the units in the hotel face the water but check that to be sure. As far as the cake buffet it  runs only about $10 US per person for all you can eat sweets! And the whipped cream is to die for! And the cakes are too! It includes sparkling cider and a cup of tea. It seems it is on for about 5 hours a day, but being the junk food junkie I am after about 2 hours of discreetly stuffing myself with goodies I am ready to walk along the Danube to recover.  The kids and your wife will have fond memories of it if they are like me.  hhhhhmmmmm. I think it's time to head back there myself !!


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 9, 2014)

mav said:


> We only go to the hotel for the cake buffet, and it is great!  From what I gather all the units in the hotel face the water but check that to be sure. As far as the cake buffet it  runs only about $10 US per person for all you can eat sweets! And the whipped cream is to die for! And the cakes are too! It includes sparkling cider and a cup of tea. It seems it is on for about 5 hours a day, but being the junk food junkie I am after about 2 hours of discreetly stuffing myself with goodies I am ready to walk along the Danube to recover.  The kids and your wife will have fond memories of it if they are like me.  hhhhhmmmmm. I think it's time to head back there myself !!



Wow, sounds amazing! I might leave them there and head off to the baths for a peaceful sauna and massage.


----------



## Aviator621 (Mar 26, 2014)

If you have status in Marriott Rewards you might consider the Boscolo as well since it is now part of the Autograph collection. Elegant property, we stayed there as Gold Elite, and they upgraded us to a massive suite.  Their Elite breakfast buffet is in the New York Cafe; can't be beat for a memorable dining experience.  Only downside is location and lack of river view like the Marriott has, but it is easy access to the subway and the streetcars.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks for the hotel info. I was checking it out on trip adviser and it looks pretty good. 

Do most of you travel to Budapest as a part of a trip or is Budapest the trip ?

Bill


----------



## momeason (Mar 28, 2014)

I want more info. We usually trade in II, but we own SDO. We are starting a Viking Cruise in Budapest at the end of March and are considering a stay there. We have never been there. We are booking our own airfare so we can go to the Keukenhof at the end of the cruise.


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 28, 2014)

easyrider said:


> Thanks for the hotel info. I was checking it out on trip adviser and it looks pretty good.
> 
> Do most of you travel to Budapest as a part of a trip or is Budapest the trip ?
> 
> Bill



For us Budapest is the trip but if I were travelling from the US I would make it part of a trip. We'll be there for a long weekend in June and that will be just right.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 28, 2014)

easyrider said:


> Do most of you travel to Budapest as a part of a trip or is Budapest the trip ?



I agree with Pompey. For Americans, it's probably part of a trip. We combined Budapest with Prague, Vienna, Warsaw, Krakow, but it could easily be a 'pre- or post' on one end or the other with a Danube River cruise. It depends on how much time you have and how deep your pockets are. This is an interesting part of Europe that many Americans have not been to as much as the traditional western European capitals. That said, Central Europe is hardly undiscovered.

Jim


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 28, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> We combined Budapest with Prague, Vienna, Warsaw, Krakow



That must have been quite some trip, so many fantastic cities. Vienna is the only one I haven't been to yet but the others have certainly left some fond memories not least Prague where I proposed to my wife.

If you're looking for a similar trip I can definitely recommend one incorporating the Baltic states and including Tallin, Riga and Vilnius. Some very dynamic and forward looking countries with tons of history and gorgeous old cities not to mention very affordable (once you're there!).


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 28, 2014)

Pompey Family said:


> If you're looking for a similar trip I can definitely recommend one incorporating the Baltic states and including Tallin, Riga and Vilnius. Some very dynamic and forward looking countries with tons of history and gorgeous old cities not to mention very affordable (once you're there!).



Indeed. We've looked at that. As we age, and become perhaps lazier or less mobile, it is looking more like a cruise destination. Clearly an inferior way to experience those places, but more manageable and affordable. One can often throw in an overnight or two in St. Petersburg as well. Top it off with a TS stay somewhere and it makes a memorable vacation.

Jim


----------



## easyrider (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I would like to do a multi destination trip in this area. What does everyone do for transportation, including the best place to fly in and out of ? 

Jim,Im thinking the itinerary you picked might be a good one for our group. The emphasis for us would be breweries and historical places. We were thinking about Oktoberfest or the Czech Beer Festival but don't want to deal with a crowd.

Bill


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 30, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> I agree with Pompey. For Americans, it's probably part of a trip. We combined Budapest with Prague, Vienna, Warsaw, Krakow, but it could easily be a 'pre- or post' on one end or the other with a Danube River cruise. It depends on how much time you have and how deep your pockets are. This is an interesting part of Europe that many Americans have not been to as much as the traditional western European capitals. That said, Central Europe is hardly undiscovered.
> 
> Jim



Was there 7+ years ago to 3 of those cities - Budapest and Krakow were higher in FUN than Prague (did Vienna years earlier - liked it but never Warsaw). Also did Karlovy Vary - very high on list (before they filmed Last Holiday). Did it over US Thanksgiving on back to back years - drank the hot cider and looked at the Xmas Markets offerings.

Need to plan a return visit - esp Budapest - how it must have changed - which is why I ALWAYS read these area posts.


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 30, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Was there 7+ years ago to 3 of those cities - Budapest and Krakow were higher in FUN than Prague (did Vienna years earlier - liked it but never Warsaw).



I agree with you wholeheartedly. Warsaw for me held an appeal due to family links however the Old Town was fantastic despite having been rebuilt after the war.

Krakow is the real jewel in the crown and simply cannot be beat. Prague seems to have suffered from incessant tourism and has become a victim of its own success which is why I like the Baltic states, plenty of old world charm without the cynical tourist rip off.


----------



## Aviator621 (Apr 4, 2014)

easyrider said:


> Thanks for the info. I would like to do a multi destination trip in this area. What does everyone do for transportation, including the best place to fly in and out of ?



We flew into Budapest and out of Prague, both were fine. We travelled between Budapest and Prague via a Chauffeur service (Mike's Chauffeur out of Prague). Cheaper for two travelers and just a little more time than flying (if you include the check in, security, waiting for bags, etc.) and allowed us to also stop at Chesky Krumlov along the way (HIGHLY recommend). When we first were planning also looked at going to Vienna, and you can take the hydrofoil on the Danube between there and Budapest (and Bratislava as an additional option).


----------



## mav (Apr 5, 2014)

easyrider said:


> Thanks for the hotel info. I was checking it out on trip adviser and it looks pretty good.
> 
> Do most of you travel to Budapest as a part of a trip or is Budapest the trip ?
> 
> Bill



  For us ALL trips are NOT part of an organized tour or cruise. We went on 1 tour and that was enough for me!  We are retired and travel most of the year.  We tend to fly into places and enjoy their sights, and wander till our hearts content. I have a few spots that I will head back to again and again until I am too old to go again. I am in Istanbul right now, for the 4th time, and aaahhh, the food, the sights, and the people are wonderful!


----------

